

Some iPhone Devs get Suped Up Models with A5 Chip - mmcconnell1618
http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/21/devs-get-iphone-4s-with-a5/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29

======
nfg
> If this report is true, it also lends credence to reports that the iPhone 5
> won’t be available until the fall. If it were to launch in June as usual,
> Apple would likely have more complete prototypes available for developers.

I don't see how it means that, surely even if advance prototypes were
available then given the debacle last time they'll be kept even more under-
wraps this time. Putting the new cpu into an "old" phone seems the perfect
compromise for Apple - no matter what stage of dev the iPhone 5 is at.

------
frou_dh
I wonder how much RAM the iPhone 5 will have.

The weird situation of the iPhone having double the RAM of its iPad
counterpart could be repeated.

~~~
ugh
Not entirely weird considering the next iPhone will be released a few month
later than the iPad and it is also more expensive.

~~~
seabee
Maybe, but how much does 1GB of RAM _really_ cost?

~~~
Hoff
In volumes of tens of millions of units.

~~~
seabee
For a company that sells as many units as Apple does, this is no argument for
keeping 512mb on iPad 2 but increasing memory on iPhone 5. The price increase
would be small compared to the cost of the device.

Perhaps there is something they know that makes this differentiation
worthwhile. But maybe the specs will be the same after all. Who knows yet?

------
newman314
"souped up"

------
hartror
I am currently in the no mans land where I need to upgrade my 3G but am
hanging on till the next iPhone. If Apple don't announce something soon I
shall have no choice but to jump ship to Android.

~~~
iaskwhy
Why would you not buy an iPhone 4 right now? Honest question because besides
the usual hardware update I can't seem to think of many other things which
would make me wait for a newer version (but I do know that Apple will prove me
wrong though).

Now if that's because of iOS then I guess I understand what you are feeling...
(but I don't see Apple not letting you update iPhone 4 to iOS 5).

